# Finally braved getting cataract surgery!



## Cathyb (Sep 2, 2011)

After three or so years of procrastination, I did my cataract surgery two days ago.  Almost had 'chicken feet'  at the last minute as the nurse was taking me in.

Asked to see the doctor and gave him more questions, then when I was told I could back out even after I had the anaesthesia, I proceeded with it.  Like everyone has said -- it was fast and easy.  The only yucky part is all the eyedrops you have to keep putting in the eye -- three different types and four times a day for four weeks.

The end result is amazing. :whoopie:  I went from 20/150 (no typo) to 20/80 now and it may get better as swelling is reduced.  Since I have astigmatism I will always have glasses, but the colors of clothes hanging in my closet suddenly are bright and beautiful.  Everything is so clear and sharp!  I can even see my wrinkles better  .

So if any Tuggers are on the fence for doing this -- I was the champion scaredy cat, shaking in my shoes and it was soooo easy.  Took 20 minutes of surgery and you don't see or feel anything.  They have you walking out of the Surgery room within 90 minutes.

I am even planning to do the other eye in four weeks -- can't believe this!


----------



## Mosca (Sep 2, 2011)

Cathy, I went from not being able to see the solitary big E on the chart to 20/20 in one eye and 20/15 in the other. I, too, have astigmatism, so I use reading glasses in low light and for small print. 

Otherwise, people need to know: 1) cataract surgery is the most common surgery in the world today, and 2) it is easier, less stressful and less painful than going to the dentist. I would put the operation itself about equal to getting a haircut, except of course for the after-surgery care.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 2, 2011)

Did anyone use the new Toric lens for astigmatism? It costs $1000 extra and my astigmatism is irregular (which makes it less likely to work as well), but I am planning to do that in January and then decide if on the other eye, I want to go mono vision for distance or use the new multi-focus lens.
Liz


----------



## Mosca (Sep 2, 2011)

I got the toric, but not the multifocus.


----------



## Gypsie (Sep 2, 2011)

*Cararact Surgery*

Is it better to have this surgery as soon as possible, when first detected, or wait until later?  It seems it would be easier if performed earlier than later, but my Dr. advised me to wait until my next check-up.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 2, 2011)

I got the "restor" lens in my good eye (another brand of multifocal lens). And a plain lens in my eye that has retinal damage in my center of vision (it seemed like a waste of $1000 bucks for vision that was never going to be very good).

I wouldn't pay the extra again. I think I look better in glasses than I do without them. And even with the fancy lens, I still have to have reading glasses and/or very bright light depending on my exhaustion level. 

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 2, 2011)

Gypsie said:


> Is it better to have this surgery as soon as possible, when first detected, or wait until later?  It seems it would be easier if performed earlier than later, but my Dr. advised me to wait until my next check-up.



I, too,  was advised to wait after being first diagnosed. It makes no sense to me because you won't develop another cataract. Maybe he thought that your vision impairment wouldn't qualify for insurance"

elaine


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for this post. Once we settle Dad, we're taking Mom for this surgery. Glad you can see again!!!!


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 2, 2011)

I have them in my left eye and starting in my right, but so far corrected with just prescription glasses.  He says I'll eventually have to have the operations...and because you can only have the operation once to get the best lenses I can.  In Canada basic lenses are free, but the premium on the best is $1500 per eye...strange that the govt would approve a less than perfect lens.  He also advised having both eyes done and felt I'd have 20/20 after that.  Apparently the operation is just minutes.

Brian


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Told you so.   

I had rapidly advancing cataracts in both eyes and my vision was declining rapidly, even though I was in my mid-50's.  Having worn corrective lenses since I was 12, it's incredible having 20/20 vision.  I  had 20/20 the day after surgery.  I now use reading glasses only and I love it!

DH has no cataracts, but he has a very strong prescription.  He's wondering when he can have cataract  surgery so that he can see as well as I can.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 3, 2011)

I've always wondered what causes cataracts?   It's apparently not a given for everyone of a certain age.

I'm also following this as my doc said I had beginning stages but probably would not have to do anything about it for 10 years.

Reading about the surgery and what they do kinda creeps me out, but I'm a wimp when it comes to any kind of surgery.


----------



## Kay H (Sep 3, 2011)

muranojo said:


> I've always wondered what causes cataracts?   It's apparently not a given for everyone of a certain age.
> 
> I'm also following this as my doc said I had beginning stages but probably would not have to do anything about it for 10 years.
> 
> Reading about the surgery and what they do kinda creeps me out, but I'm a wimp when it comes to any kind of surgery.




My ophtho told me that if you live long enough you'll develop cataracts.  Mine was detected about 3 yrs ago and he says since it hasn't grown in size, I don't need surgery yet.


----------



## CarlK (Sep 3, 2011)

Congratulations on your successful surgery!
One thing everyone who has undergone cataract surgery should be aware of is that after cataract surgery there is an increased possibility of experiencing a detached retina.  I found this out first-hand in May while on holiday in Egypt.  When I asked my surgeon about the causes of a detached retina he said there are a number of factors, one being prior cataract surgery.  But, on the other hand, I'm glad I had the cataract surgery.  My vision is much better.

Carl


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 3, 2011)

*Gypsie*



Gypsie said:


> Is it better to have this surgery as soon as possible, when first detected, or wait until later?  It seems it would be easier if performed earlier than later, but my Dr. advised me to wait until my next check-up.



There seems to be 'no real concern' when you do the surgery.  My ophamologist said to do it when you feel you need it.  My optometrist was the one pushing me for three years.  I got to the point of hardly see the computer when I first get up in the morning.  Yes -- no TUG  .  That was when I started considering it.

I would follow your ophamologist's advice.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 3, 2011)

*Ellen*



Zac495 said:


> Thanks for this post. Once we settle Dad, we're taking Mom for this surgery. Glad you can see again!!!!



My pleasure and I would be willing to communicate via email with your Mom if that would help her.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 3, 2011)

*Brian*



pwrshift said:


> I have them in my left eye and starting in my right, but so far corrected with just prescription glasses.  He says I'll eventually have to have the operations...and because you can only have the operation once to get the best lenses I can.  In Canada basic lenses are free, but the premium on the best is $1500 per eye...strange that the govt would approve a less than perfect lens.  He also advised having both eyes done and felt I'd have 20/20 after that.  Apparently the operation is just minutes.
> 
> Brian



Twenty minutes to be exact -- that was one of my final questions as I was considering reneging on the operation at first.  Most of the time I was in the operation waiting room was to see if I could go thru with it -- asking questions; evaluating, etc.  Our Medicare pays for the basic lens also -- but nothing fancier.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 3, 2011)

*murannojo*



muranojo said:


> I've always wondered what causes cataracts?   It's apparently not a given for everyone of a certain age.
> 
> I'm also following this as my doc said I had beginning stages but probably would not have to do anything about it for 10 years.
> 
> Reading about the surgery and what they do kinda creeps me out, but I'm a wimp when it comes to any kind of surgery.



Meet another wimp -- a big one.  It sounds scary, but the success rate in recent years is so high and the actual surgery so short -- it is remarkable.  I walked out of the surgery area within the hour and went home.  You do have to have a driver to take you home.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 3, 2011)

*falmouth*



falmouth3 said:


> Told you so.
> 
> I had rapidly advancing cataracts in both eyes and my vision was declining rapidly, even though I was in my mid-50's.  Having worn corrective lenses since I was 12, it's incredible having 20/20 vision.  I  had 20/20 the day after surgery.  I now use reading glasses only and I love it!
> 
> DH has no cataracts, but he has a very strong prescription.  He's wondering when he can have cataract  surgery so that he can see as well as I can.



Yes you did -- I am sorry it took me this long to do it.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 3, 2011)

*Hubby doesn't have them yet*



Kay H said:


> My ophtho told me that if you live long enough you'll develop cataracts.  Mine was detected about 3 yrs ago and he says since it hasn't grown in size, I don't need surgery yet.



Luckily my 79 yr old husband doesn't even have a sign of one -- figure that out!


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 3, 2011)

*Carl - question*



CarlK said:


> Congratulations on your successful surgery!
> One thing everyone who has undergone cataract surgery should be aware of is that after cataract surgery there is an increased possibility of experiencing a detached retina.  I found this out first-hand in May while on holiday in Egypt.  When I asked my surgeon about the causes of a detached retina he said there are a number of factors, one being prior cataract surgery.  But, on the other hand, I'm glad I had the cataract surgery.  My vision is much better.
> 
> Carl



GULP  Do you know why one would have prior cataract surgery on the same eye?  I'll ask my dr. in two weeks when I see him again.


----------



## Htoo0 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll let Carl answer but my guess is that he means having had cataract surgery may sometimes be a contributing factor for having a detached retina. It certainly isn't required. I'm not a doctor but I believe those can occur just about any time and at any age. Not sure they even know why.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 3, 2011)

Not Carl, but I think he intended that having just one prior cataract surgery can increase the odds of having a detached retina.  Which to me, JMO, doesn't make a lot of sense as they are two completely different parts of the eye as I understand it.

Thanks for the reassurance about the wimpiness, Cathy.    I'll 'buck up' when the time comes down the road.

Here's a question for you:  Have you noticed a difference in the way your eye looks after the surgery?  Some 20 years ago, I worked with a gal in her 40s who had cataract surgery and after the process, her eyes, especially her pupil area, looked 'different.'  I don't know how to describe it, but just a bit off in the iris area.


----------



## Htoo0 (Sep 4, 2011)

When my mother had it done, I noticed her eye (pupil) looked sparkly as if it were a diamond. Only noticed it because sunlight was hitting it at a certain angle. 

I'm in my 50's and was recently told one reason my vision may not seem very good even with correction is because of cataracts. Apparently they are in the early stages but if it's a one time thing maybe I should get it done as soon as possible rather than putting it off until it has to be done.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 4, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I got the "restor" lens in my good eye (another brand of multifocal lens). And a plain lens in my eye that has retinal damage in my center of vision (it seemed like a waste of $1000 bucks for vision that was never going to be very good).
> 
> I wouldn't pay the extra again. I think I look better in glasses than I do without them. And even with the fancy lens, I still have to have reading glasses and/or very bright light depending on my exhaustion level.
> 
> elaine



Retina damage is a tough deal.  I just had surgery for a detached retina. I had to keep my face parallel to the floor for two weeks.  I had 5 minutes every hour to raise my head. I had to sleep the same way with my head in a vise like contraption. I am not out of the woods yet but at least I can raise my head most of the time.  I am sorry there's no fix for your problem.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 4, 2011)

*pgnewarkboy*



pgnewarkboy said:


> Retina damage is a tough deal.  I just had surgery for a detached retina. I had to keep my face parallel to the floor for two weeks.  I had 5 minutes every hour to raise my head. I had to sleep the same way with my head in a vise like contraption. I am not out of the woods yet but at least I can raise my head most of the time.  I am sorry there's no fix for your problem.



How uncomfortable for you!  Do they know what caused the detached retina?  Do you have to eat your meals with your face parallel to the floor?  How could you have prevented it?

Hoping we all learn the good and bad on this subject.  Thank you.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 4, 2011)

*Eye different?*



muranojo said:


> Not Carl, but I think he intended that having just one prior cataract surgery can increase the odds of having a detached retina.  Which to me, JMO, doesn't make a lot of sense as they are two completely different parts of the eye as I understand it.
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance about the wimpiness, Cathy.    I'll 'buck up' when the time comes down the road.
> 
> Here's a question for you:  Have you noticed a difference in the way your eye looks after the surgery?  Some 20 years ago, I worked with a gal in her 40s who had cataract surgery and after the process, her eyes, especially her pupil area, looked 'different.'  I don't know how to describe it, but just a bit off in the iris area.



My eye is still settlilng down (been just 4 days or so).  I will check it out in another week.  My biggest problem right now is having the 'new' eye's prescription SO different than my glasses that it is blurry and I have to close it alot or it makes me feel woozy.  Sure cannot drive with it this way! I should have had them pop out the old lens of the glasses.  I told them not to because 'it would look weird' and now I regret doing that.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 4, 2011)

My father in law had diabetes and lost most of the vision in one eye so he was pretty reluctant to have cataract surgery in the other.  Eventually he got to the point where he was blind in one eye and couldn't see in the other and had the surgery.  It restored the vision in his eye and his last years on this earth were more enjoyable as a result.  My husband encouraged him for about five years to have the surgery.  I know it was a tough decision but, in retrospect, I'm sure he should have gotten it sooner rather than later.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 4, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> My eye is still settlilng down (been just 4 days or so).  I will check it out in another week.  My biggest problem right now is having the 'new' eye's prescription SO different than my glasses that it is blurry and I have to close it alot or it makes me feel woozy.  Sure cannot drive with it this way! I should have had them pop out the old lens of the glasses.  I told them not to because 'it would look weird' and now I regret doing that.



Go ahead and pop out the lens. It makes the glasses not just look funny, but feel funny because of the diffeence in weight. It works though.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 4, 2011)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Retina damage is a tough deal.  I just had surgery for a detached retina. I had to keep my face parallel to the floor for two weeks.  I had 5 minutes every hour to raise my head. I had to sleep the same way with my head in a vise like contraption. I am not out of the woods yet but at least I can raise my head most of the time.  I am sorry there's no fix for your problem.



When I had the surgery to correct the detached lens, I had to do the head parallel to the floor routine too. My doctor floated a gas bubble and the bubble rises and keeps the retina pressed against the back of my eye --- that way they don't have to use stitches.

I have histoplasmosis and the retinal damage was caused by neovascularization - blood vessels growing through the back of my retina caused the damage. I was lucky because the damage is in my non-dominant eye.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 4, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> When I had the surgery to correct the detached lens, I had to do the head parallel to the floor routine too. My doctor floated a gas bubble and the bubble rises and keeps the retina pressed against the back of my eye --- that way they don't have to use stitches.
> 
> I have histoplasmosis and the retinal damage was caused by neovascularization - blood vessels growing through the back of my retina caused the damage. I was lucky because the damage is in my non-dominant eye.



Head parallel to the floor is not fun.  Do you know what caused the detachment? Did your vision in that eye return to "normal "?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 4, 2011)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Head parallel to the floor is not fun.  Do you know what caused the detachment? Did your vision in that eye return to "normal "?



Yes. I have a disease called histoplasmosis. It is a fungal disease. The fungus spores caused "punched out" places in my retina. Then the blood vessels that feed my retina grew through the holes. 

It was a strange sensation. I was doing needlework and got to the point that I could not see the threads in the linen --- because everything looked like a screen. And because I had been doing lots of needlework, I thought that my eyes had somehow imprinted the thread pattern. 

elaine


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 4, 2011)

*So sorry*



glypnirsgirl said:


> Yes. I have a disease called histoplasmosis. It is a fungal disease. The fungus spores caused "punched out" places in my retina. Then the blood vessels that feed my retina grew through the holes.
> 
> It was a strange sensation. I was doing needlework and got to the point that I could not see the threads in the linen --- because everything looked like a screen. And because I had been doing lots of needlework, I thought that my eyes had somehow imprinted the thread pattern.
> 
> elaine



Elaine:  My goodness I feel so bad for you.  Has it hindered your traveling, etc.?


----------



## CarlK (Sep 6, 2011)

Htoo0 said:


> I'll let Carl answer but my guess is that he means having had cataract surgery may sometimes be a contributing factor for having a detached retina. It certainly isn't required. I'm not a doctor but I believe those can occur just about any time and at any age. Not sure they even know why.



Sorry for the delay in replying.  As HtooO writes, for some reason prior cataract surgery MAY be related to experiencing a detached retina at a later date.  I don't understand why, and I don't think my surgeon did either!  It may be that there is a correlation between the two incidents, but I am under the impression that experts have not conclusively determined that there is causation.

Carl


----------



## Mosca (Sep 6, 2011)

The retinal tears are related to a common condition called posterior vitreous detachment, where the vitreous humor detaches from the retina. Cataract surgery is linked to an increase in risk of posterior vitreous detachment. 

When it detaches cleanly, there are generally few symptoms: an increase in floaters, sometimes a little cloud that comes and goes and can be blinked away. However, if it catches, it can cause a retinal tear. That's uncommon, what usually happens is it eventually comes clean. But it can cause a torn retina.

I have the posterior vitreous detachment in both eyes. The right one detached cleanly. The left one is caught but with no bad symptoms (light flashes, areas of blackness). My dad had his catch and his retina tore. He had it fixed and all is well, he was 80 when it all happened. It wasn't pleasant for him, but it wasn't all that hard, either. Laser surgery, eye patch and eye drops for a couple weeks, all fine. 

Posterior vitreous detachment is actually common, if you live long enough chances are you'll get it. (57% of people over 80.) My surgeon called it "the detritus of life." "Get used to it and move on," he said, referring to the little cloud. It's not a problem, I'm not hitting a baseball after all. But I could tie flies or do needlepoint.


----------



## Htoo0 (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, 57% of people over 80. I knew it was not uncommon but I didn't know it was that bad. Scary. It happened to my grandmother and she let it go several hours thinking it might come back on it's own before seeking help. Her doctor told her it was a simple fix but needed immediate attention. The sooner treatment was started the less loss of vision experienced. She regained about 80%. Usually waiting until the next day could result in a 50% loss or more. Guess there's more to it than just time. 
I was actually a participant in an interview with a young man whom I had to pull from the path of a forklift while touring the plant. He was asked if he didn't see it and he replied he was blind in that eye. He was then asked what happened and he said he just woke up one morning and could no longer see from it. I asked if he had seen a doctor as it was probably a detached retina and could have been fixed. He said he never consulted anyone because he just assumed that was 'how it was supposed to be'. (Not exactly what he said but as close as I can get.)


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 6, 2011)

Mosca said:


> The retinal tears are related to a common condition called posterior vitreous detachment, where the vitreous humor detaches from the retina. Cataract surgery is linked to an increase in risk of posterior vitreous detachment.
> 
> When it detaches cleanly, there are generally few symptoms: an increase in floaters, sometimes a little cloud that comes and goes and can be blinked away. However, if it catches, it can cause a retinal tear. That's uncommon, what usually happens is it eventually comes clean. But it can cause a torn retina.
> 
> ...



PVD, described above is not the same as RETINA DETACHMENT.  Detachment of the retina does not occur in 57% of o the population.  You cannot see with a detached retina. It must be reattached to get vision back.


----------



## Mosca (Sep 6, 2011)

pgnewarkboy said:


> PVD, described above is not the same as RETINA DETACHMENT.  Detachment of the retina does not occur in 57% of o the population.  You cannot see with a detached retina. It must be reattached to get vision back.



No, and I don't think that's what I wrote.


Cataract surgery increases the chance of posterior vitreous detachment, and posterior vitreous detachment increases the chance of retinal detachment. That is why cataract surgery increases the chance of detached retinas.


----------



## Htoo0 (Sep 6, 2011)

Probably my fault. Sorry if I confused two different issues.


----------



## Blues (Sep 7, 2011)

Mosca said:


> Posterior vitreous detachment is actually common, if you live long enough chances are you'll get it. (57% of people over 80.) My surgeon called it "the detritus of life." "Get used to it and move on," he said, referring to the little cloud. It's not a problem, I'm not hitting a baseball after all. But I could tie flies or do needlepoint.



I had PVD in one eye.  It "caught", and exhibited symptoms for at least 6 months before it released.  The funny part was when I first got symptoms, and didn't know what was happening.  It was Christmas Eve, about 3 years ago.  DW & I went to visit my family in the Chicago area.  I drove my mother and aunt, in mom's car, to my brother's house, about 90 minutes away in Rockford IL, where we all celebrated Christmas.  I was driving back on the I-90 tollway, with my wife in the front passenger seat and my mom and aunt in the rear seat.  It was snowing and blowing heavily -- almost a blizzard.  And the windshield wipers froze over, so I couldn't clear the windshield.  Here I was, in conditions where I couldn't see anyway.  And suddenly, whenever I looked up and to the right, i.e. in the rearview mirror, when I'd look back forward I'd get a bright flash, like fireworks going off.  Every time!  It freaked me out.  By the time I got everyone home, I was a nervous wreck.  I hid it well, though.

-Bob


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 7, 2011)

Cathy, my optician told me that when I am ready to do the surgery (probably January), to come in and she'll order clear glass for the eye that will be done first and then I can come in and get it put it before surgery.
Liz


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 8, 2011)

*Thanks, Liz*



Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Cathy, my optician told me that when I am ready to do the surgery (probably January), to come in and she'll order clear glass for the eye that will be done first and then I can come in and get it put it before surgery.
> Liz



Clear glass will help some for me.  I think my problem is my astigitism.  When I look out the new eye, everything is clear but I cannot read anything small like the computer stuff.  Was told when tested the next day after surgery that the 'new' eye had vision of 20/80 (was 20/150).  Now I have scheduled the 2nd eye for mid-October and will be discussing best thing to do.

So far the biggest drag has been eyedrops four times a day with three  different prescriptions!!!  Brombray (the third one) burns when put in. This is the one I have to use for four weeks! The others stop at two and three weeks.

 Also Medicare will not let me get a refill until September 15.  Never heard of restrictions of when you can get a bone fide doctor's prescription refilled.

Still love the clarity of the 'new' eye's vision.  I keep looking at all the colorful objects that have been around and I used to see them at just blah.

Alleluhia  -- I just took off my glasses just now and I can make out the writing on this TUG screen with just the 'new' eye!!!  When I close my new eye -- the old eye has much blurriness.  Absolutely amazing


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Because I had worn contacts for years before my surgery, I was able to wear a contact lens on my uncorrected eye until I had surgery on that one the following month.

I had a detached retina a year after my surgeries.  My eye surgeon had told me that I should be on the look out for flashing lights.  I never got those, but I had a shadow-like haze over my eye.  I went to see my eye surgeon who sent me to Tufts.  I immediately had the gas bubble put in my eye and I was allowed to take the subway and then drive the rest of the way by myself.  The next day I had to go back for some laser treatment to close the small tears.  I had no need to keep my head parallel to the floor.  It could be that I had a different type of tear, or it could be that we had some new technology in Boston, but I was back at work the next day.

I was told that the vitreous humor is thicker than usual in (formerly) nearsighted people and the cataract surgery can sometimes make it stickier, which can pull on the retina.  I've had no problems since.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Sep 8, 2011)

falmouth3 said:


> I had a detached retina a year after my surgeries.  My eye surgeon had told me that I should be on the look out for flashing lights.  I never got those, but I had a shadow-like haze over my eye.  I went to see my eye surgeon who sent me to Tufts.  I immediately had the gas bubble put in my eye and I was allowed to take the subway and then drive the rest of the way by myself.  The next day I had to go back for some laser treatment to close the small tears.  I had no need to keep my head parallel to the floor.  It could be that I had a different type of tear, or it could be that we had some new technology in Boston, but I was back at work the next day.



Apples and oranges are both fruit, but different.  Similarly, not all retinal detachments are going to be treated in the same way.

I'm going to guess that you likely had a detachment of your *superior* retina.  Plus it sounds like you had already had cataract surgery.  Remember that gas placed inside the eye is going to move around, and the location of the gas will depend on head position.

So, with a superior retinal detachment, you want the gas to rise upward and press against your superior retina.  That allows you to keep your head upright.  There's no need for face down positioning.

Also, if you had already had cataract surgery, your surgeon doesn't have to worry that the gas will press against the natural lens of the eye (and cause a cataract).  That allows more leeway and permits the doctor to inject more gas if needed.  In an eye that has already had cataract removal, the surgeon can even perform a 100% gas fill if needed (filling the entire vitreous cavity with gas - sometimes that is highly advantageous).  But a large gas fill in an eye that still has a natural, crystalline lens is very likely to produce a cataract and cause a need for subsequent cataract surgery.

Finally, if you live near Boston, you probably live near sea level.  Gas bubbles expand (enlarge) at higher altitude.  There was probably no need to take that into account in your case.  You weren't going back to your home a few thousand feet high in the mountains.

Those who talk about face down positioning most likely had a problem involving the *central* retina.  If the central retina is the issue, keeping your nose pointed down (face down positioning) allows the gas to press against the central portion of the retina.  And yes, you are correct that detachments that originate within the central retina are often caused by different mechanisms than detachment of the superior retina.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 9, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> Elaine:  My goodness I feel so bad for you.  Has it hindered your traveling, etc.?



No - once I had the surgery and the retina was reattached, even though I have horrible vision in that eye (only corrects to 20/200), after about 6 months I could read without holding my hand over that eye. 

After about 2 years, I was adapted enough to resume doing needlework and jigsaw puzzles - although I am much slower and both.

Now I am so used to it that I don't even notice it. Except when I am drinking while driving. Because I use my right hand for my cup, it is my left eye that can "see." For that brief moment, I realize that I have terrible vision in my left eye. Otherwise, I almost never notice it. 

And because I still have some vision, it is enough that I did not lose my depth perception.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 9, 2011)

I love learning new things. I have learned a ton from this thread.

Smart doctors get clear glass lenses before surgery - what a great idea - this would have made a big difference in the long period of time I had to hold my glasses on because of the difference in weight. 

I had never heard of posterior vitreous detachment. And I did not know that it is common. I have floaters in my good eye that I have had for 2 years now. It used to be a single one the size of a rice krispy. Then it broke up into coarsely ground pepper. Although still the color of pepper, they are now the size of salt grains.

Vitreous fluid is stickier in people with nearsightedness. 

People have superior and central retinas - !

Absolutely amazing!!! This is such a cool place to hang out.

elaine


----------



## GetawaysRus (Sep 9, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> People have superior and central retinas - !



Very cute.  I can understand how you may have gotten that interpretation.  Maybe it's too bad, but you've only got one retina per eye.  Sometimes a problem is in the central portion of your (one) retina, and others may have a problem that affects the peripheral portions of the retina.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 10, 2011)

Cathy, I don't remember if you got the Toric lens for astigmatism. Also, the cataract lens has to be set to a particular distance, near, far, in between, unless you get the newer multifocal ones that are like progressives. I'm told that I can read without glasses now, (left eye actually), but that after cataract surgery for distance, I will need reading glasses. I am definitely going with the toric lens, not sure what for the other non astigmatism eye.
Liz


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 10, 2011)

*Liz*



Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Cathy, I don't remember if you got the Toric lens for astigmatism. Also, the cataract lens has to be set to a particular distance, near, far, in between, unless you get the newer multifocal ones that are like progressives. I'm told that I can read without glasses now, (left eye actually), but that after cataract surgery for distance, I will need reading glasses. I am definitely going with the toric lens, not sure what for the other non astigmatism eye.
> Liz



I went with whatever Medicare pays -- I actually didn't know about the cataract lens can be set to a particular distance -- interesting.  My sight before the surgery was 20/150 and right after (next day) was 20/80.  Also didn't know about mlultifocal.  Dr. told me I would need glasses after because I have severe astigmatism.  I see him next week so now I have more questions (I think when he sees me coming he would like to run like heck  )


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 24, 2011)

*Cataract 'after surgery' question re eyedrops*



Cathyb said:


> After three or so years of procrastination, I did my cataract surgery two days ago.  Almost had 'chicken feet'  at the last minute as the nurse was taking me in.
> 
> Asked to see the doctor and gave him more questions, then when I was told I could back out even after I had the anaesthesia, I proceeded with it.  Like everyone has said -- it was fast and easy.  The only yucky part is all the eyedrops you have to keep putting in the eye -- three different types and four times a day for four weeks.
> 
> ...



My ophalmologist has me doing three different eyedrop types 4x/dayeach.  Since August 31 my DH has put in my eye almost 96 drops in my eye.   I am wondering if that is typical of all you Tuggers that have had this surgery???


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 24, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> My ophalmologist has me doing three different eyedrop types 4x/dayeach.  Since August 31 my DH has put in my eye almost 96 drops in my eye.   I am wondering if that is typical of all you Tuggers that have had this surgery???



Cathy, I can't address this post-cataract surgery, but after my lasik/PRK surgery a few yeas ago, I was told that the final outcome would be determined by the frequency of my eye-drop use. I used the drops as prescribed, and have had a successful outcome. 

My advice: Use them as prescribed. Kind of a PITA, but this too will pass.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 24, 2011)

*Jim*



Passepartout said:


> Cathy, I can't address this post-cataract surgery, but after my lasik/PRK surgery a few yeas ago, I was told that the final outcome would be determined by the frequency of my eye-drop use. I used the drops as prescribed, and have had a successful outcome.
> 
> My advice: Use them as prescribed. Kind of a PITA, but this too will pass.
> 
> Jim Ricks



Thanks, Jim.  Have been doing it but my eye cringes at the sight of my husband with that bottle of eyedrops


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wait*



kewiesterrock said:


> It is better this operation as soon as possible, the first test, or wait until later? Seems early than later. If implemented, would be easier but my doctor advised me to wait until my next check.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> I would follow your doctor's recommendations!



Please note that kewiesterrock is a spammer and has been banned.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 6, 2011)

*Toric*



Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Did anyone use the new Toric lens for astigmatism? It costs $1000 extra and my astigmatism is irregular (which makes it less likely to work as well), but I am planning to do that in January and then decide if on the other eye, I want to go mono vision for distance or use the new multi-focus lens.
> Liz



Hubby just had his second Toric lens put in yesterday. He chose the multi-focus. He did his left eye two weeks ago and in a matter of two hours he didn't need the glasses he'd been wearing since he was seven years old. He could even read his iPhone without glasses. However, putting the Toric in the right eye yesterday has led to his not being able to read like he could after the left was put in.  Hopefully it will change, but it may not.  I think he's regretting doing both eyes.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 6, 2011)

I thought Toric was the one for astigmatism and the multi-focus was not a toric lens. This is what I have to make decisions about, too.
Liz


----------



## Glynda (Oct 6, 2011)

*Hmmm*



Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I thought Toric was the one for astigmatism and the multi-focus was not a toric lens. This is what I have to make decisions about, too.
> Liz



Hmmmm....You know, I really don't know.  He just said he was getting multi-focus and that it's called Toric.  I do know that they used a different "machine" for the first eye, his worst for astigmatism and the one that led to his being able to see so well.  It was a laser. This second eye was done with "ultrasound."  Can't figure that out because "ultrasound" to me is rubbing a wand over a body part to see something on a screen.  Not sure how that's done to an eye.  

So what are they telling you is the difference?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 8, 2011)

He told me "toric" was an astigmatism lense, but not mult-focal and there are two other multi-focal lenses they use, but I could use one in my eye with mild astigmatism, but not the eye with bad astigmatism. Also, he wasn't sure how well the toric lens would correct my astigmatism because I have "irregular" astigmatism.
Liz


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 28, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> After three or so years of procrastination, I did my cataract surgery two days ago. Almost had 'chicken feet' at the last minute as the nurse was taking me in.
> 
> Asked to see the doctor and gave him more questions, then when I was told I could back out even after I had the anaesthesia, I proceeded with it. Like everyone has said -- it was fast and easy. The only yucky part is all the eyedrops you have to keep putting in the eye -- three different types and four times a day for four weeks.
> 
> ...


thanks for this Cathy, I am scared to death but made the appointment.

I started another thread, but i have to decide whether to go with the lenses that offer a better chance of being able to go without glasses.  cost would be $4800


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 28, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> My ophalmologist has me doing three different eyedrop types 4x/dayeach. Since August 31 my DH has put in my eye almost 96 drops in my eye.  I am wondering if that is typical of all you Tuggers that have had this surgery???


 
my opthamologist gae me three perscriptions and i have to use tthe entire bottle for two of them.


----------

